# Sticky  How to add a Manual



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Below is a brief guide on how to post a manual is the Power Tool Manuals section.


Select the section that fits your manual. Meaning, if it's a manual for a Bosch tool, post it in the Bosch section. If it's a manual for a tool company that isn't listed, you can post it in Other & Specialty Manuals, also be sure to suggest the new company by posting here: Suggest a new Category
Once in the category, click "*Add Manual*" at the top.
Select a prefix for your tool, the prefix is the type of tool the manual is for. If the tool is not listed there, please suggest a tool: Suggest a new tool prefix
Input the title of the manual, we ask that you use a similar format as: Power Tool Company Model number, example: *Bosch GPLL5 Manual*
Input the post content, can really be anything maybe a bit of information about the tool.
Scroll down to *Manage Attachments*, then attach the manual.
Then click *Submit New Thread*
You're done!

If you guys are having any trouble or require futher assistance, please contact us: http://www.routerforums.com/sendmessage.php


----------

